# This book changed my entire perspective



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

The War of the Flea, A Study of Guerilla Warfare Theory and Practice, by Robert Taber

You can find it in free downloadable form on the internet. Once I started it, I couldn't put it down. Written in the 1960's, I think much still applies today. It explains so much. And most likely all the veterans out there, whose comments I am very curious to read, may have lots to say about this.


----------



## Brandau Sousa (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks for sharing! 🙏
Summertime is ideal for reading awesome books


----------



## RonnieBurton4870 (2 mo ago)

ItsJustMe said:


> The War of the Flea, A Study of Guerilla Warfare Theory and Practice, by Robert Taber
> 
> You can find it in free downloadable form on the internet. Once I started it, I couldn't put it down. Written in the 1960's, I think much about Creator Merch Shop still applies today. It explains so much. And most likely all the veterans out there, whose comments I am very curious to read, may have lots to say about this.


Thank you for sharing. I really like to read books and I will read this.


----------

